#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Συνδετήρες αντί σενάζ (διαζωμάτων)

## Efpalinos

Θα ήθελα τις γνώμες και εμπειρίες συναδέλφων μηχανικών σχετικά με τη χρήση μεταλλικών συνδετήρων στη κλασσική τοιχοποιία (μονή / διπλή πλινθοδομή) αντί για τη συνήθη μέθοδο του σενάζ από σκυρόδεμα. Φαντάζομαι πως με το σενάζ γίνεται καλύτερη ενίσχυση της τοιχοποιίας και θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν μειώνεται αισθητά η αντοχή της κατασκευής εάν χρησιμοποιηθούν μεταλλικοί συνδετήρες. 

Στην Αγγλία είναι πολύ διαδωμενη η χρήση τους αλλά φυσικά εκεί δεν έχουν σεισμούς. Με ενδιαφέρει αυτό το θέμα απο πλευράς θερμομόνωσης του κελύφους, σε διπλή τοιχοποιία το σενάζ δημιουργεί "ψυχρή γέφυρα" που αντιμετωπίζεται μόνο με μόνωση εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά της κατασκευής, κάτι το οποίο το βρίσκω περιοριστικό. Με μεταλλικούς συνδετήρες η μόνωση μπορεί να συνεχίζεται ανάμεσα στο διάκενο της τοιχοποιίας.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Με μια εταιρεία είχα επικοινωνήσει πριν χρόνια και μου είχαν στείλει ερευνητικά αποτελέσματα σχετικά με τη χρήση συνδετήρων αντί για σενάζ. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν καλά απ' ότι θυμάμαι και το κόστος δεν ήταν ιδιαιτέρως ακριβό σε σχέση με το σενάζ. Αναφέρομαι πάντα σε ανοξείδωτους συνδετήρες. Προβλήματα προκύπτουν κυρίως από την λάθος εφαρμογής τους. Πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν με μια ελαφριά κλίση προς τον εξωτερικό τοίχο έτσι ώστε να μην μεταφέρεται νερό που θα εισχωρήσει από τις ρωγμές του εξωτερικού τοίχου στον εσωτερικό. Απαιτεί δηλαδή να είσαι πάνω από το κεφάλι των συνεργείων για να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα γίνει σωστά η δουλειά. Ένα α΄λλο πρόβλημα είναι πως έτσι και δεν έρθει η θερμομόνωση εφαρμοστά με τον συνδετήρα αποκτάς ένα τεράστιο κενό στη θερμομόνωση του κελύφους σου.

Τις θερμογέφυρες στο σενάζ μπορείς να τις αντιμετωπίσεις κατά τη γνώμη μου σχετικά εύκολα.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε. Συμφωνώ πως υπάρχει θέμα με τα συνεργεία καθώς αυτή η μέθοδος δεν έιναι διαδεδομένη και θα απαιτείται συνεχή παρακολούθηση. Μήπως εννοείς γαλβανιζέ συνδετήρες? Ανοξείδωτοι μου φαίνεται κάπως υπερβολικά ακριβή λύση. 

Με διπλή τοιχοποιία και σενάζ από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μόνωση μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί μόνο επιφανειακά (εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά) άρα έχουμε επιπλέον επιβάρυνση για κέλυφος και καταλήγουμε σε μεγαλύτερο πάχος τοίχων. Είχες κάτι άλλο κατά νου?

----------


## Xάρης

Ας εξετάσουμε πρώτα αν απαιτούνται οριζόντια διαζώματα (σενάζ) ή όχι.
_ Αν μιλάμε για μονές μπατικές τοιχοποιίες (πάχος >=20cm)) συνήθους ύψους (<2,85μ) τότε θεωρώ ότι δεν χρειάζονται. Αυτό μπορεί να προκύψει από τις σχετικές διατάξεις του EC6 για τις φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες.
_ Όταν όμως αναφερόμαστε σε διπλές δρομικές τοιχοποιίες με θερμομόνωση στον πυρήνα που είναι η συνήθης πρακτική στην Ελλάδα, τότε και με βάση τις εμπειρίες από τους πρόσφατους σεισμούς, θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητα τα σενάζ.   

Όταν απαιτούνται τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε;
_ Η συνήθης πρακτική είναι διαζώματα (σενάζ) από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.
Πρακτική η οποία είναι δοκιμασμένη στον ελληνικό χώρο, λειτουργεί καλά με τα όποια μειονεκτήματά της.
_ Εναλλακτικά, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν μεταλλικοί σύνδεσμοι. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω να έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί κάπου και να έχουν δοκιμαστεί σε σεισμούς και να βγουν συμπεράσματα. Από εκεί και πέρα, κάθε εταιρεία μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται ό,τι θέλει και βέβαια όταν έχει εργαστηριακά αποτελέσματα από ερευνητικά προγράμματα να γίνεται πειστική. Ζήτημα σε κάθε ανάλογη περίπτωση θεωρώ ότι είναι το αν η εφαρμογή στο πανεπιστημιακό εργαστήριο απέχει από την εφαρμογή στην πράξη.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι έχουν πολλά πλεονεκτήματα και ότι μόνο το κόστος θα μπορούσε να ήταν ανασταλτικός παράγοντας στην επικράτησή τους στην κατασκευαστική αγορά.

Μερικοί σύνδεσμοι στα υλικά που αναφερόμαστε:
Μεταλλικά σενάζ Catnic
Ανοξείδωτοι συνδετήρες - Οδηγοί με γωνιακούς συνδετήρες Catnic
Μεταλλικά πρέκια Catnic
Γωνίες στήριξης πρεκιών Catnic

----------

Butcher

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Χάρη πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που παραθέτεις.

Efpalinos σ αυτά αναφέρεσαι κι εσύ?

----------


## Efpalinos

Χάρη ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Είχα υποθέσει ότι δεν πολυχρησιμοποιούνται οι μεταλλικοί συνδετήρες, αλλά ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος που τα έχει χρησιμοποιήσει να μας πει τη γνώμη του από πρώτο χέρι. Γιάννη σε αυτά ακριβώς αναφέρομαι. Η εταιρέια Catnic είναι πολύ  ποιοτική & γνωστή  στην Αγγλία. Ο συνήθης συνδετήρας είναι σαν αυτόν στο δεύτερο σύνδεσμο του Χάρη,σε παραλλαγές. Τα διαζώματα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα έχουν το πλεονέκτημα να προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερη ευκολία σε μελλοντικές μετατροπές αλλά το πρόβλημα με τη ψυχρή γέφυρα που δημιουργούν είναι σημαντικό. Αν μάλιστα λάβουμε υπόψη πως χρησιμοποιούνται σε 2 ύψη (ποδιές& πρέκια) αποτελούν ~6-10% της επιφάνειας εξ. τοιχοποιίας.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι πολύ μικρή η επιφάνειά τους στο m² για να θεωρήσουμε την ψυχρή γέφυρα σημαντική;
Επίσης, απ' ό,τι βλέπω δεν είναι πέρα ως πέρα στο πάχος του τοίχου, δηλαδή δεν έρχεται σε άμεση επαφή ούτε με τον εξωτερικό αέρα ούτε με τον εσωτερικό.
Παρόμοια ψυχρή γέφυρα δε δημιουργείται και με τη λάσπη των αρμών; 
Ακόμα χειρότερα δεν είναι ένα σενάζ ύψους 15cm με θερμομόνωση 2,5~3cm πολυστερίνη;
Και αν βάλουμε εξωτερική θερμομόνωση λύνουμε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Efpalinos

Χάρη δεν θεωρώ την απώλεια από ψυχρές γέφυρες και τόσο μικρή αν σε αυτή υπολογίσουμε πως συχνά μένει και ο σκελετός χωρίς μόνωση , το πρόβλημα παίρνει μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις. Επιπλέον δεν έιναι μόνο οι θερμικές απώλειες αλλά και η υγροποίηση υδρατμών εσωτερικά και η συνήθης εμφάνιση υγρασίας, και μούχλας. 

Ουσιαστικά ποιο πολύ ρωτάω για "κλασσική" διπλή τοιχοποιία όπου η ενδιάμεση μόνωση διακόπτεται οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα αρμών ως "ψυχρών γεφυρών". Σε μονή τοιχοποιία η μόνωση θα συνεχίζεται ούτως ή άλλως έιτε έιναι εσωτερική είτε εξωτερική. Αυτό με το σενάζ και τη πολυστερίνη δε το κατάλαβα? Με εξ. μόνωση ναι λύνεται το προβλημα αλλά έχεις ποιο ευάλωτο εξ. κέλυφος και εάν θες να βάλεις περισσότερη μόνωση από τα παρωχημένα ελάχιστα του παλιού κανονισμού πας σε ειδική κατασκευή κελύφους.

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρθηκα σε ψυχρές γέφυρες που θα δημιουργηθούν από τους μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους. Το εμβαδόν τους στο 1m² είναι νομίζω πολύ μικρό.

Η υγροποίηση υδρατμών είναι ένα σημαντικό θέμα. Αλλά το ίδιο και μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα λόγω επιφανείας δεν έχουμε με τα κλασικά σενάζ από σκυρόδεμα;

Στα σενάζ τοποθετείται και εκεί θερμομόνωση στην εξωτερική πλευρά τους όπως τοποθετείται και στις κολόνες, δοκούς κ.ά. στοιχεία από σκυρόδεμα.

----------


## Efpalinos

Καλώς νόμιζα πως αναφερόσουν στο σενάζ με σκυρόδεμα. Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες. Σκέφτηκα μερικές περιπτώσεις και τις παραθέτω σε σχέδια που ετοίμασα για να συγκρίνουμε ευκολότερα τα θετικά και αρνητικά της καθεμίας.



Στην περίπτωση Α έχουμε κλασσικό φαινόμενο θερμογέφυρας. 
Στη Β μειώνεται κάπως η θερμογεφυρα με μια μικ΄ρη θερμοδιακοπή όμως η θεριμκές απώλειες υφίστανται ακριβώς από πάνω και από κάτω, μέσω της τοιχοποιίας και διαμέσου του διαζώματος
Στη Γ έχουμε 2 ξεχωριστά διαζώματα για ενισχυμένη τοιχοποιία και συνεχιζόμενη θερμομόνωση. Μπορούμε να έχουμε συνδέσεις με Φα10/50 εκ? Αυτά βοηθάνε στην ενίσχυση της τοιχοποιίας (?) παράλληλα επιτρέπουν τη συνέχιση της μόνωσης στο διάκενο χωρίς  ουσιαστικά να σχηματίζουν θερμογέφυρες.
Στη Δ δεν χρησιμοποιούμε διαζώματα αλλά μόνο τους ειδικούς μεταλλικούς συνδετήρες εμπορίου.

Μου αρέσει η 3 γιατί:
1. Επιτρέπει τη τοποθέτηση της θερμομόνωσης στο εσωτερικό της τοιχοποιίας όπου έιναι περισσότερο προστατευμένη και ουσιαστικά μπορούμε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερα πάχη χωρίς ειδικές κατασκευές (π.χ ξεχωριστά εξ. κελύφη) 
2. Επιτρέπει καλή θερμοδιακοπή, ουσιαστικά συνεχόμενη θερμομόνωση.
3. Χρησιμοποιείται τυποποιημένος, ευρέως γνωστός τρόπος κατασκευής ο οποίος επιτρέπει ευκολότερα μελλοντικές μετατροπες (νέα ανοίγματα)
4. Καλύτερη ενίσχυση (?) τοιχοποιίας από απλούς μετ. συνδετήρες - ειδικά για σεισμογενής περιοχές. 

Άλλες παρατηρήσεις, σχόλια?

----------


## Xάρης

Να κατατάξουμε με 1~4 (1=καλύτερο, 4=χειρότερο) τις περιπτώσεις αυτές ως προς τι;

α) στατικά: Ευστάθεια τοίχου μικρότερος κίνδυνος ανατροπής σε περίπτωση σεισμού
β) θερμομόνωση
γ) έλλειψη προβλημάτων πχ υγροποίησης υδρατμών κ.ά.
δ) κατασκευαστική ευκολία: διαθέσιμα συνεργεία με γνώση κατασκευής, διαθέσιμα υλικά, ευκολία στις μελλοντικές μετατροπές
ε) χρόνος κατασκευής
στ) κόστος

συμπληρώστε - διορθώστε τα παραπάνω πριν ξεκινήσουμε την ταξινόμηση.

----------


## Efpalinos

Νομίζω τα κάλυψες όλα, μόνο στο δ) θα πρόσθετα αυτό που συμπλήρωσα παραπάνω την ευκολία στις μελλοντικές μετατροπές.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά σειρά καλύτερο -> χειρότερο (1 - 2 - 3 - 4)
α) στατικά: Α Δ Β Γ
β) θερμομόνωση: Δ Γ Β Α
γ) έλλειψη προβλημάτων: 
δ) κατασκευαστική ευκολία:  Α Β Γ Δ
ε) χρόνος κατασκευής: Δ Α Β Γ
στ) κόστος: Α Δ Β Γ

----------


## Efpalinos

Γιατί το Γ είναι το χειρότερο στατικά? Μου κάνει εντύπωση. Μήπως το Γ είναι καλύτερο χωρίς συνδετήρες ή με κάποια άλλη παραλλαγή. ¨οσο αφορά τη κατασκευή του σκέφτηκα πως μπορεί να γίνει με ένα καλούπι και φιλέτο θερμομόνωσης στη μέση για διακοπή. Οπότε αρχίζει και γίενται αρκετά σαν το Α (στατικά) χωρίς το μειονέκτημα της θερμογέφυρας. Τι λες?

Γενικά ποιο θα προτιμούσες?

----------


## Xάρης

Έβαλα Α (1ο) και Δ (2ο) από στατικής άποψης ενώ μπορεί να είναι και ανάποδα. Έτσι μπορεί να λέει η Catnic και να βασίζεσαι σε πειραματικά αποτελέσματα. Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να έχει δίκαιο. Η Α πάντως είναι δοκιμασμένη ενώ για την Δ δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι γιατί ίσως δεν είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη στην Ελλάδα.

Η Β είναι προφανές ότι μειονεκτεί (στατικά) έναντι της περίπου όμοιας Α καθότι δεν καλύπτει όλο το πλάτος του τοίχου. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά εκτός ίσως αν η εξωτερική τοιχοποιία είναι δρομική πλάτους 7cm και το σενάζ πατά μόσο στα 4cm, τα υπόλοιπα είναι θερμομόνωση.

Η Γ είναι παραπλήσια της Δ μόνο που στην Δ οι μεταλλικοί σύνδεσμοι τοποθετούνται ανά 0,60μ ύψους του τοίχου ενώ υποθέτω ότι το σενάζ της Γ τοποθετείται ένα στο μισό του ύψους, περίπου στο 1,5μ.

----------


## Efpalinos

Μερικές σχετικές πληροφορίες θα βρούμε σε αυτό: *Θερμογέφυρες και Προτάσεις Βελτίωσης.* Χάρη πως σου φαίνονται οι προτάσεις σχετικές με τα διαζώματα?Ειδικά αυτή στη σελίδα 10 που μοιάζει με τη περίπτωση "Γ" παραπάνω. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά έχουν βάλει συνδετήρες λίγο πάνω και λίγο κάτω από το διάζωμα, δεν διευκρινίζεται όμως ανά τι διαστήματα (ειδικά στο ύψος)*
*

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ χρήσιμο αρχείο, ευχαριστούμε.

Η φιλοσοφία είναι ίδια ακριβώς με την περίπτωση Γ που ανέφερες παραπάνω. Η υλοποίησή της διαφορετική αλλά δε μας δίνει περισσότερα στοιχεία. Η Γ μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολη κατασκευαστικά και οικονομική αφού έχει μια σειρά πλέγματος.
Δίπλα στην εικόνα με τα δύο ανεξάρτητα διαζώματα έχει και μια άλλη εικόνα-πρόταση αντιμετώπισης της θερμογέφυρας. Δεν την κατάλαβα. Βάζει εκτός από τον πυρήνα και εξωτερικά θερμομόνωση; 

Τελικά, ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να έχεις τις λιγότερες θερμογέφυρες είναι η εξωτερική ή εσωτερική θερμομόνωση. Μ' άλλα βέβαια προβλήματα και μείον.

Οι προτάσεις για το "ντύσιμο" των εξωτερικών στύλων και στις πλευρές επαφής με τους τοίχους δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος θέματος.

----------


## Efpalinos

Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομια έιναι πως τοποθετείται μόνωση εντός τοιχοποιίας και στην εξωτερική της επιφάνεια. Αυτή η πρόταση μάλλον καλύπτει περίπτωση υφιστάμενης κατασκευής και επέμβαση εκ των υστέρων.

----------

